# over the counter which meds work best?



## 16350 (Aug 13, 2005)

which ones work the best? i need 2 know= i am in pain


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

Depends what you have. I have IBS D & Metamucil is going well for me after a week. Acidophilus and yoga also help. Many people here are big fans of Immodium. Good luck


----------

